# Identify unusual electric motors...



## minilathe22 (29 Sep 2017)

I am having a tidy out and came across two unusual electric motors. One appears to be a DC motor:














Any ideas as to the original application? For the DC motor I was guessing some kind of power feed for a mill table or the like.


----------



## Limey Lurker (30 Sep 2017)

I can't see why you say the motor is DC. It looks like any other induction motor.


----------



## minilathe22 (30 Sep 2017)

Inside it has a pair of brushes and a commutator on the spindle. You can also see the equals sign on the motor plate. I am unable to test it without a DC supply high enough, I wonder if it would turn at 12V from a car battery?


----------



## MikeK (30 Sep 2017)

The Kemo motor is a DC motor with a field voltage of 210VDC and an armature voltage of 180VDC. The "equals" sign is actually the symbol for DC voltage. The symbol for AC is the sine wave. Using this symbol means Kemo doesn't have to worry about international spelling for "DC".

I think it could have been used as a control motor for the X-Y axis bed movement of a mill. I think you will need at least 50-75VDC to test the motor.


----------



## heimlaga (1 Oct 2017)

The Lenze looks like a common three phase AC motor.
Dual voltage is defined as 240/415 Volt in UK or as 220/380 volt on the European mainland. Back then we had different voltages. Theese days we all have 230/400 volt and that will be fine with this motor. It is made for continous use. 
It is intended for European 50hz and runs at 1350 RPM producing 90 watt of power.


----------



## minilathe22 (1 Oct 2017)

I can test the 3 phase one, cant think of any sensible way to test the DC one, let me know if anyone is interested in these, I have no use for them.


----------



## Limey Lurker (4 Oct 2017)

minilathe22":l20egcao said:


> Inside it has a pair of brushes and a commutator on the spindle. You can also see the equals sign on the motor plate. I am unable to test it without a DC supply high enough, I wonder if it would turn at 12V from a car battery?


So it's a Universal motor. Test it on AC.


----------

